# OJO!!! Uno de los mayores aceleradores de partículas arroja un resultado inquietante



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## IMPULSES (8 Abr 2022)

Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....


----------



## Linsecte2000 (8 Abr 2022)

Vamos a morir todos!!!

@Vorsicht


----------



## Europeo Despierto (8 Abr 2022)

Lo red pill de la ciencia y la materia oscura


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Abr 2022)

solo puede ser dos cosas, una estafa colosal o una puerta a los demonios de saturno


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Abr 2022)

Sinceramente NO ME ENTERO DE NADA , alguien que sea tan amable de explicarlo para un LERDO como yo.


----------



## Yomimo (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sinceramente NO ME ENTERO DE NADA , alguien que sea tan amable de explicarlo para un LERDO como yo.



Tranquilo, nadie tiene ni pvta idea.


----------



## ciudadlibre (8 Abr 2022)

reduflacion de la masa del boson w?, otro paso mas para el mad-max


----------



## Trollaco del copón (8 Abr 2022)

Maldito Putin la que ha liado


----------



## IMPULSES (8 Abr 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Tranquilo, nadie tiene ni pvta idea.



  pensé que alguna mente burbujil sabría explicarmelo.


----------



## Albion (8 Abr 2022)

¿Eso significa que bajará la gasolina cinco céntimos?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....



ARREPENTIDOS LOS QUIERE DIOS!


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (8 Abr 2022)

Vaya por Dios! 

Otro modelo de física de partículas que no es correcto. 

... y ya vamos por el número ... ?


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> pensé que alguna mente burbujil sabría explicarmelo.



Es cuestión de tiempo, algún experto aparecerá.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

El Bosón tiene la cara de Putin


----------



## Akira. (8 Abr 2022)

Por más que leo no me entero de nada.


----------



## Neiklot (8 Abr 2022)

Yo ya lo dije hace años y nadie me hizo caso.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> solo puede ser dos cosas, una estafa colosal o una puerta a los demonios de saturno



Es lo primero.


----------



## Dr.Nick (8 Abr 2022)

"Un nuevo mecanismo de la naturaleza" Mola porque no tienen ni idea de lo que ocurre pero ellos te cuelan su ateísmo. El bosón de Higgs es "la partícula de Dios" pues ellos quitan Dios y ponen naturaleza con dos cojones


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Abr 2022)

Nuño Domínguez es cofundador de Materia, la sección de Ciencia de EL PAÍS. Es licenciado en Periodismo por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y Máster en Periodismo Científico por la Universidad de Boston (EE UU). Antes de EL PAÍS trabajó en medios como Público, El Mundo, La Voz de Galicia o la Agencia Efe.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Abr 2022)

La partícula es de El Bosón. De _El Bosón Cerrado_ sin ir más lejos.

Solo Gandalf podría sacarnos de la duda.


----------



## circus maximus (8 Abr 2022)

No me jodas,al final el bosón de higgs era el puto frodo bolsón 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Abr 2022)

En roman paladin

no sabemos si nos hemos cargado la maquina, y lo mejor es que nos solteis otros chorrocientos millones para fundirlos en otro acelerador mas grande y seguir chupando teta


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Abr 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> En roman paladin
> 
> no sabemos si nos hemos cargado la maquina, y lo mejor es que nos solteis otros chorrocientos millones para fundirlos en otro acelerador mas grande y seguir chupando teta




En roman polansky

_El quimérico bosón de higgs_


----------



## Linsecte2000 (8 Abr 2022)

El artículo de Saiens



https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/science.abk1781


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Joder, qué putada, ¿y ahora qué hacemos?


----------



## kixmi (8 Abr 2022)

Necesitan pasta para otro acelerotron. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> El artículo de Saiens
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/science.abk1781



Pero pega el texto vaguzo!!!!


----------



## asakopako (8 Abr 2022)

Tendrían que haber llevado a algún político español como asesor de "ajuste" de cantidades.

Para algo en lo que somos punteros.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (8 Abr 2022)

no me hago responsable del contenido de los 2 ultimos videos que ni he visto son para dar color







666 = kazarian mafia estafando posiblemente







@elgatochimpliflinguir


----------



## Linsecte2000 (8 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pero pega el texto vaguzo!!!!



Me se bloquea el Brave. 

Lo tenéis a un klik.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Abr 2022)

VÁIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA


----------



## Turbocalbo (8 Abr 2022)

Un crack.


----------



## Yomimo (8 Abr 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Tendrían que haber llevado a algún político español como asesor de "ajuste" de cantidades.
> 
> Para algo en lo que somos punteros.



El acelerador se habría parado y los científicos al paro por falta de fondos.


----------



## El buho pensante (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo, algún experto aparecerá.



A ver, yo de física voy justito, no es mi campo, pero con un poco de intuición creo que se entiende fácil.

Yo entiendo que partiendo de que quieres trabajan en esto son humanos, basícamente lo que han hecho es ir haciendo experimentos de física a nivel cada vez más pequeño, hasta el punto de llegar a calcular unas interacciones que basicamente se dan en el campo electromagnetico y se pueden medir con aparatos especificamente diseñados para eso. Partiendo de eso, han formado modelos y teorias y las han ido poniendo a prueba con experimentos especificos para ver si lo que predicen y se mide realmente corresponden. Es lógico si calculas que algo va a suceder y sucede las suficientes veces (para eso usamos la estadistica) es probable que estes en lo cierto, por lo menos hasta que alguien te lo refute.

A partir de ahi idearon un modelo estandar con el anhelo de poder unificar todas las fuerzas del universo (esas interacciones diferentes que se dan con la luz, la gravedad, la electricidad, el magnetismo). Ese modelo estandar busca tener los valores de las propiedades de esas interacciones que siempre se dan para que sean conocidas y a partir de ahi ver como podemos usarlas para nuestro provecho. Lo que conocemos a ciencia cierta, podemos controlarlo.

Pero algunos de esos elementos son muy dificiles de coseguir medir, porque son raros, escasos o esquivos. Para esto, lo que se busca con el CERN es acelerar atomos y particulas con un acelerador, jugando con el magnetismo y lanzarlo a gran velocidad contra otros de forma que terminen estallando y así obtener "sus tripas" esas particulas separadas el suficiente tiempo para medirlas. Para ello han contruido un aparato monstruosamente caro y complejo que requiere un entorno plenamente controlado porque estamos hablando de mediciones pirricas, y el más minimo ruido puede tirar el experimento.

En definitiva cuando han medido los bosones W han observado que los números que ellos calculaban en ese modelo estandar no se han cumplido en un número estadisticamente elevado de veces. Por lo que la teoria casi seguro es incorrecta. Pero necesitan tiempo para estudiar que la observación no se haya contaminado. Esto habre las puertas a posibles nuevas teorias alternativas.

Cuando hablan de la materia oscura en el artículo hacen referencia a que parece haber mas gravedad interactuando con las particulas de lo esperado. Pero esto puede ser simplemente porque la teoria es incorrecta. 

Yo soy de los que piensa que el universo es inmodelizable en si mismo, solo se pueden modelizar pequeños aspectos.

No hay nada mágico ni cosas para intelectos selectos en todo esto.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Schopenhart (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....



Pero si eso lo sabe hasta paco rabaneda.


----------



## Tiresias (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....



Que todo es mentira y un gigantesco fraude para cobrar buenos dineros.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Abr 2022)

Olvidaos de la 3gm , un gujero arcoiris trans nos va a tragar !


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (8 Abr 2022)

Creo que el acelerador esta pidiendo mas dinero...


----------



## Disolucion (8 Abr 2022)

Ya os lo explico yo:

"El hype del boson de Higgs -la paaaaaaartiiiculaaaaa de Dios- ya ha pasado. Hay que inventarse algo nuevo para seguir comiendo. A ver, a ver, hostia, lo del calentamiento global ya esta saturado de gente con morro.... a ver, a ver... ya esta..."la particula que adelgazo". LLamad a Manolo y Benito, que aqui hay que hacer un monton de ñapas para los proximos 20 o 30 años. Jejejeje a nosotros nos la van a dar. Pero no veis que hemos estudiao"

Y ya,.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Abr 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> reduflacion de la masa del boson w?, otro paso mas para el mad-max



menos partículas por el mismo precio, son unos putos genios!!!!


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Abr 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Lo red pill de la ciencia y la materia oscura



Si, todos los magufos son gente que ha trascendido a einstein.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> menos partículas por el mismo precio, son unos putos genios!!!!



Están a punto de descubrir la estanflación cuántica.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Abr 2022)

ESTANFLACION
MENOS PARTÍCULAS AL MISMO PRECIO


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ESTANFLACION
> MENOS PARTÍCULAS AL MISMO PRECIO



Me he adelantado por 0,0002
(paso demasiado tiempo en este foro)


----------



## Decipher (8 Abr 2022)

Pues los físicos estarán muy contentos, una oportunidad para abrir nuevo campo.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> pensé que alguna mente burbujil sabría explicarmelo.



El problema es si alguna mente que no esté cobrando del experimento puede explicar la utilidad


----------



## Descuernacabras (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (8 Abr 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> (...)
> 
> 666 = kazarian mafia estafando posiblemente
> 
> (...)




En el mejor de los casos es eso. Si no, puede que sea magia negra disfrazada de ciencia, con el fin de abrir una puerta a saber que u obtener tecnología con la que jodernos y controlarnos mejor. Esa estatua de la diosa Kali que tienen en el CERN...no dice nada bueno de sus intenciones.


----------



## Lake (8 Abr 2022)

Inquietante el tema del CERN y sus posibles utilidades ; yo no pienso que hayan despilfarrando todos los millones y la planificación simplemente para un experimento científico, y por descontado no me creo nada ďe los reportes que presentan al público de sus actividades y resultados.
Un tema con un claro paralelismo al de la NASA , que presenta planes y hojas de ruta junto a cuatro fotitos cuando necesita generosas cantidades de Cash para proseguir con su programa oculto .


----------



## wwknude (8 Abr 2022)

Eso es por el CAMBIO CLIMÄTICO


----------



## Lord Osis (8 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> "Un nuevo mecanismo de la naturaleza" Mola porque no tienen ni idea de lo que ocurre pero ellos te cuelan su ateísmo. El bosón de Higgs es "la partícula de Dios" pues ellos quitan Dios y ponen naturaleza con dos cojones



El bosón de los cojos era la particula de los cojones. Que básicamente se publicó por primera vez como "The goddamn particle" lo que viene siendo "la maldita/jodida partícula" pero como no puedes poner tacos en los periódicos lo pusieron como "the God particle", la partícula de Dios. Así que no, que no tiene nada que ver el bosón de Higgs con Dios. Más bien es al revés, putos capillitas que se aprovechan de un descubrimiento científico para meter chaladuras.


----------



## Vardian (8 Abr 2022)

La aparición de la quinta fuerza del universo. 

El Fermilab llevaba desde 2016 con pruebas a través del experimento del Muon g-2. En 2021, arrojaron resultados que apuntaban a una nueva fuerza (quinta) con una supuesta existencia de un nuevo conjunto de partículas subatómicas. 
Esta noticia parece confirmarlo.

Aquí los artículos y presentaciones del año pasado:








First results from Fermilab's Muon g-2 experiment strengthen evidence of new physics


The first results from the Muon g-2 experiment hosted at Fermi National Accelerator Laboratory show fundamental particles called muons behaving in a way not predicted by the Standard Model of particle physics. These results confirm an earlier experiment of the same name performed at Brookhaven...




news.fnal.gov


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Abr 2022)

En un reactor nuclear se produce una reacción en cadena brutal, cuando los átomos de uranio se disparan y se rompen entre sí, pues cualquier día ocurre algo parecido en un acelerador de esos y salimos todos desintegrados


----------



## Falcatón (8 Abr 2022)

Me quedo igual. Es lo que tiene ser de letras, que no significa inculto el todo.

Postdata: no sigáis toquiteando las partículas, ridículos aprendices de Dios, que quiero llegar a cobrar la pensión sin que nos mandéis a todos a tomar por saco.


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Abr 2022)

El boson Z es de Putin?


----------



## Guaguei (8 Abr 2022)

Esto ya se dijo en burbuja hace 3 años y medio, que el boson W no podia tener esa masa de ninguna manera, pero como nadie nunca escucha


----------



## Inkalus (8 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Nuño Domínguez es cofundador de Materia, la sección de Ciencia de EL PAÍS. Es licenciado en Periodismo por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y Máster en Periodismo Científico por la Universidad de Boston (EE UU). Antes de EL PAÍS trabajó en medios como Público, El Mundo, La Voz de Galicia o la Agencia Efe.



Osea un PERIOMIERDA 

De un PERIOMIERDA me fio 0, seguramente sea algo totalmente distinto a lo que escribe.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (8 Abr 2022)

entonces si los gritones de millones que gasta la siensia no valen para nada, nos devuelven el dinero + intereses?


----------



## drtanaka (8 Abr 2022)

El funcionamiento de los aceleradores es como si yo quiero saber de que partes esta formado un coche y decido poner dos coches a 300km/h y estrellarlos entre ellos y luego decidir de que están formados por las piezas que se sueltan, lo lógico es que queden deformadas por el impacto.


----------



## Lord Osis (8 Abr 2022)

Venga, una explicación para que lo entendáis:

Imaginad que la materia es un saco negro y queréis saber que hay dentro.
Primero sale un tio diciendo que el saco es el saco y que dentro no hay nada más que mas saco.
Otro dice que no, que dentro hay pelotas.
Con el tiempo alguien consigue meter la mano y saca una pelota de fútbol, todo el mundo flipa.

Ahora ya sabemos que en el saco hay pelotas de fútbol. Pesamos la pelota de fútbol y nos da 100 gramos, pesamos el saco y joder... Nos da 525 gramos. ¿Hay 5 pelotas y un cuarto de pelota?

Alguien dice "tenemos 5 pelotas de fútbol y una de tenis, asi me cuadra el peso"

Metemos la mano y encontramos una pelota de tenis... Y otra más...
Joder joder joder 
¿4 pelotas de fútbol, 5 de tenis?

Y si... ¿Y si hay pelotas de golf también? 
¿Si hubiese dos bolas de billar cuanto pesaría?
Así se va teorizando y calculando y poco a poco se descubre lo que hay dentro.
Luego te llega un tío en una silla de ruedas rara y te dice "¿y si el saco no es mas que un túnel a la trastienda del Decathlon?" 

Y ahí te quedas


----------



## butricio (8 Abr 2022)

Esto requerira de un griton de millones para investigarlo


----------



## P.pica (8 Abr 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Venga, una explicación para que lo entendáis:
> 
> Imaginad que la materia es un saco negro y queréis saber que hay dentro.
> Primero sale un tio diciendo que el saco es el saco y que dentro no hay nada más que mas saco.
> ...



Explica eso último de la trastienda del Decathlon, ¿de qué estamos hablando exactamente? ¿Qué teorías se pueden sacar?


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Abr 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> En roman polansky
> 
> _El quimérico bosón de higgs_



y si las cuentas no les salen, diran que es la chorrotropecientos dimension y patada a seguir


----------



## Decipher (8 Abr 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Venga, una explicación para que lo entendáis:
> 
> Imaginad que la materia es un saco negro y queréis saber que hay dentro.
> Primero sale un tio diciendo que el saco es el saco y que dentro no hay nada más que mas saco.
> ...



Buen punchline. Puto Echeminga.


----------



## chitta (8 Abr 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Lo red pill de la ciencia y la materia oscura



Pues con esto ya estaría


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

Traducción: la señora de la limpieza ha tocado algo y ahora da lecturas raras


----------



## OvEr0n (8 Abr 2022)

El negocio es ir dando noticias que supuestamente contradicen las teorias propuestas para argumentar presupuestos que paguen cacharros mas grandes y seguir con la fiesta.


----------



## computer_malfuction (8 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Esto ya se dijo en burbuja hace 3 años y medio, que el boson W no podia tener esa masa de ninguna manera, pero como nadie nunca escucha



Y Tochovista ya lo predijo mucho antes.


----------



## ANS² (8 Abr 2022)

No se espera, como mucho, una variación de uno o dos kilos en cada pelotita W


----------



## Lubinillo (8 Abr 2022)

Son científicos, siempre tienen que descubrir algo novedoso para seguir con el chiringuito.


----------



## Mig29 (8 Abr 2022)

Una noticia de interés científico y de 5 páginas de comentarios, solo hay 5 o 6 post decentes que arrojan información.
Los demás comentarios, los típicos chistes sin gracia de Paco el cuñado que está en la barra del bar. 
El foro definitivamente se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## Javito68 (8 Abr 2022)

Que opina carballo?


----------



## Cazu10 (8 Abr 2022)

No se deberían profanar tumbas de hombres santos que lucharon contra la masonería.


----------



## 917 (8 Abr 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> Esto ya se dijo en burbuja hace 3 años y medio, que el boson W no podia tener esa masa de ninguna manera, pero como nadie nunca escucha



Burbuja lo ha dicho y lo contrario y además,lo contrario de lo contrario.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Abr 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Una noticia de interés científico y de 5 páginas de comentarios, solo hay 5 o 6 post decentes que arrojan información.
> Los demás comentarios, los típicos chistes sin gracia de Paco el cuñado que está en la barra del bar.
> El foro definitivamente se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## Jlrrol (8 Abr 2022)

La nueva materia no se transforma, se va a autodestruir nada mas que el gobierno saque el nuevo impuesto a nuevas materias


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Abr 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> En un reactor nuclear se produce una reacción en cadena brutal, cuando los átomos de uranio se disparan y se rompen entre sí, pues cualquier día ocurre algo parecido en un acelerador de esos y salimos todos desintegrados



imposible. las masas que utilizan son tan pequeñas que por si solas no podrían generar ni un agujero negro mayor que un micrón, tan pequeño no tendría capacidad de alimentarse ni de atomos y colapsan por si mismos


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

La ciencia cada vez mas cerca de demostrar la existencia de Dios pero los masones no lo permitirán, por eso se pone palos en las ruedas a la verdadera ciencia y se fomenta la farmacología para tener dopada y drogada a toda la sociedad bajo amenaza de exclusión social como se ha hecho con las vacunas.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Traducción: la señora de la limpieza ha tocado algo y ahora da lecturas raras



Yo sospecho del becario de los granos, que va dejando la taza de cafe por todas partes y les ha descalibrado el condensador de fluzo.


----------



## Decipher (8 Abr 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> imposible. las masas que utilizan son tan pequeñas que por si solas no podrían generar ni un agujero negro mayor que un micrón, tan pequeño no tendría capacidad de alimentarse ni de atomos y colapsan por si mismos



Es que lo vio en un reportaje.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Abr 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Una noticia de interés científico y de 5 páginas de comentarios, solo hay 5 o 6 post decentes que arrojan información.
> Los demás comentarios, los típicos chistes sin gracia de Paco el cuñado que está en la barra del bar.
> El foro definitivamente se va a tomar por culo.



Si ya te han dicho que hay que esperar a repetir experimentos con el LHC, ¿que quieres que digamos?
Cualquiera que haya visto como se trabaja en un laboratorio sabe de las grandes cagadas que se descubren despues de publicar... (y no se enmiendan).


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Abr 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Una noticia de interés científico y de 5 páginas de comentarios, solo hay 5 o 6 post decentes que arrojan información.
> Los demás comentarios, los típicos chistes sin gracia de Paco el cuñado que está en la barra del bar.
> El foro definitivamente se va a tomar por culo.



No se puede ir atpc, por la sencilla razón de que el foro en estos temas siempre ha estado en el puto culo. Siempre los mismos comentarios de cuñados analfabetos como el autor del artículo de lo país.


----------



## Sesino6 (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Tú no sabes lo que es inquietante.
Que yo conozco el ritmo debilitante.
Y también el impactante.
Como la mueve esa muchachita.
Ella tiene nalgaytetitas, nalgaytetitas.


----------



## Demi Grante (8 Abr 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Una noticia de interés científico y de 5 páginas de comentarios, solo hay 5 o 6 post decentes que arrojan información.
> Los demás comentarios, los típicos chistes sin gracia de Paco el cuñado que está en la barra del bar.
> El foro definitivamente se va a tomar por culo.



Hombre, para empezar estamos en el subforo de Actualidad, esta es la frontera donde aún se admiten tonterías.

Y posiblemente gracias a esos comentarios chorras este hilo haya sido upeado gracias a lo cual yo lo he encontrado, y el interés me ha llevado a revisar varias páginas del hilo ver a algún forero traducir la noticia.

Vamos, que los comentarios chorras ensucian, pero gracias a ellos se le da visibilidad al tema. Y es de agradecer con tanto Zelensky de por medio por fin encontrar un hilo interesante.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La ciencia cada vez mas cerca de demostrar la existencia de Dios pero los masones no lo permitirán, por eso se pone palos en las ruedas a la verdadera ciencia y se fomenta la farmacología para tener dopada y drogada a toda la sociedad bajo amenaza de exclusión social como se ha hecho con las vacunas.




Poco poder tiene Dios entonces.


----------



## Koriel (8 Abr 2022)

¿Ha dicho algo ya Carballo? O Lopez Acuña.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Abr 2022)

Alguien sabe que significa?

Vamos a morir? Sirve para algo?


----------



## BAL (8 Abr 2022)

Más entreten y miento, está vez para los lisensiados.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (8 Abr 2022)

Ya que muchos foreros han preguntado qué es el bosón W, una explicación de peras y manzanas: Es la partícula (junto con el bosón Z) transmisora de la interacción nuclear débil (como lo hace el fotón con la interacción electromagnética, el gravitón con la gravitatoria, y el gluón con la nuclear fuerte).

La interacción nuclear fuerte mantiene la cohesión del núcleo atómico de protones y neutrones (sin ella los protones se separarían por repulsión de sus cargas positivas). La nuclear débil es la responsable de la desintegración radiactiva de núcleos o de partículas inestables.


----------



## medion_no (8 Abr 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> imposible. las masas que utilizan son tan pequeñas que por si solas no podrían generar ni un agujero negro mayor que un micrón, tan pequeño no tendría capacidad de alimentarse ni de atomos y colapsan por si mismos



Teoricamente... Estos te hacen un half life ahi una tarde.


----------



## John Smmith (8 Abr 2022)

Yo os lo explico. Hace falta una nueva subvencion subvencionada para poder aclararlo. Es imperativo.


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Abr 2022)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Lo red pill de la ciencia y la materia oscura



Faltaría las cara de los pergeñadores en cada escalón. Aunque lo mismo se refiere todo al mismo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Abr 2022)

A mi me parece que estos subnormales no tienen ni idea de lo que hacen, mueven millones y millones para hacerse sus pajas mentales sin tener ni puñetera idea del resultado y luego encima publican que el resultado no es correcto.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Yo os lo explico. Hace falta una nueva subvencion subvencionada para poder aclararlo. Es imperativo.



poj jlaro, si es una jugada de libro.

Así por ejemplo llevan mareando la perdiz con la vida en Marte desde las sondas viking.

Para ver si hay vida en Marte o no, basta con llevar 50 placas de petri. En una pones agua con azúcar, en otra hidrocarburos, en otra agua con lípidos, en otra agua con proteínas en otro agua con colacao en otra colacao solo.... En las 50 echas tierra marciana, las cierras y después dejas que en media placa dé el sol y en la otra media no y a esperar. Al de un mes analizas la atmósfera de la placa. Si todo sigue igual, no hay vida, si en alguna aparece una mayor concentración de CO2, de O2, Metano o algún gas que no debería estar ahí... Se le acerca un microscopio, a ver lo que pasa.

Y se acaban las dudas de una puta vez!!! Cuánto costaría este experimento? no mucho más que los cientos de experimentos que se llevan realizados para ver si marte tiene campo magnético o placas tectónicas. Y sería mucho más relevante.

Por qué no se hace?? porque si aparece que hay vida, igual nos cagamos por las patas pabajo, pero desde luego se acaban las subvenciones. Por qué ninguna nave a marte lleva un puto microscopio?? por si acaso ve algo.

De hecho me suena que las viking hicieron algo por el estilo, en uno de los experimentos dio un resultado raro, lo desecharon por inconcluyente y desde entonces nadie ha vuelto a intentar hacer algo parecido. Qué raro, no?


----------



## LMLights (8 Abr 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Ya que muchos foreros han preguntado qué es el bosón W, una explicación de peras y manzanas: Es la partícula (junto con el bosón Z) transmisora de la interacción nuclear débil (como lo hace el fotón con la interacción electromagnética, el gravitón con la gravitatoria, y el gluón con la nuclear fuerte).
> 
> La interacción nuclear fuerte mantiene la cohesión del núcleo atómico de protones y neutrones (sin ella los protones se separarían por repulsión de sus cargas positivas). La nuclear débil es la responsable de la desintegración radiactiva de núcleos o de partículas inestables.



Estas cosas se saben desde hace tiempo, van soltando lastre cuando les interesa.






CIENCIA > EL SOL ESTÁ EMITIENDO UNA PARTÍCULA MISTERIOSA - absolum.org







www.absolum.org





_El sol pudiera estar emitiendo una partícula desconocida que se está entrometiendo con las tasas de descomposición de la materia. 









Un acelerador de partículas atisba “un nuevo mecanismo de la naturaleza”


El bosón W no se ajusta a la teoría más aceptada para describir la materia a nivel cuántico, según el mayor análisis hasta la fecha




elpais.com





Si estos resultados se confirman, “tiene que ser porque hay un nuevo mecanismo de la naturaleza que desconocemos” _


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

Meh, como siempre tiran por la supersimetría: "hay partículas desconocidas ahí afuera... acechando". Aunque plausible, es el esfuerzo de imaginación más vago que haya oido en meses.




> Sven Heinemeyer, investigador del Instituto de Física Teórica de Madrid. Heinemeyer es un físico teórico encargado de estudiar la masa real del bosón W y plantear nuevas teorías para encajarla. “La interpretación más plausible es que la supersimetría existe realmente, lo que implica que hay partículas conocidas que tienen hermanas supersimétricas desconocidas”, opina. Entre esas partículas estarían las que componen la materia oscura. “Lo más interesante”, añade Heinemeyer, “es que las nuevas partículas supersimétricas no tendrían mucha masa, por lo que es posible que el LHC pueda descubrirlas. Es muy sorprendente”, resalta.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Abr 2022)

Resumo:
-Necesitamos mas dinero para seguir con nuestra chupipandi
-Seguimos sin tener ni pvta idea de nada
-Pero seguiremos inventandonos mierdas para no reconocer la posibilidad de un mundo metafisico


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Abr 2022)

El incidente de


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Resumo:
> -Necesitamos mas dinero para seguir con nuestra chupipandi
> -Seguimos sin tener ni pvta idea de nada
> -Pero seguiremos inventandonos mierdas para no reconocer la posibilidad de un mundo metafisico



Aun a riesgo de prguntar demasiado... ¿a qué te refieres con "el mundo metafísico"?


----------



## naburiano (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> pensé que alguna mente burbujil sabría explicarmelo.



Aunque te lo expliquen, no lo entienden ni los que lo estudian, por eso es un "modelo estándar", porque es el modelo, que de momento, parece más probable, no el definitivo, que no conoce nadie.


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Abr 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Vamos a morir todos!!!
> 
> @Vorsicht




El modelo Standar es una chapuza que no explica ni la gravedad.


----------



## naburiano (8 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Nuño Domínguez es cofundador de Materia, la sección de Ciencia de EL PAÍS. Es licenciado en Periodismo por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y Máster en Periodismo Científico por la Universidad de Boston (EE UU). Antes de EL PAÍS trabajó en medios como Público, El Mundo, La Voz de Galicia o la Agencia Efe.



Vamos, que no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Ese Máster, sin una carrera de ciencias, no sirve para nada.


----------



## WasP (8 Abr 2022)

kixmi dijo:


> Necesitan pasta para otro acelerotron.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk



En los juegos de estrategia subir el nivel en ciencia no es nunca ninguna chorrada. Pero claro, solo es un juego, no..?


----------



## Panko21 (8 Abr 2022)

Es no le han sumado la perspectiva de género


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....



el boson W es una de las particulas que se intercambian en la interaccion nuclear debil, que en realidad son los padres, es en realidad electromagnetica, la vision de newton de que las particulas interactuan a traves de fuerzas originadas por potenciales no se cumple a este nivel, es solo una apariencia que aparece en el mundo macroscopico, aqui la interaccion consiste en lanzarse particulas, es facil de entener, es como si tu lanzas a un amigo un balon pesado, tu te vas hacia atras y el al cogerlo tambien, no os habeis tocado, pero habeis interaccionado.

la cromodinamica cuantica tiene varias simetrias que cumplir, esto es impepinable, la masa detectada, que puede ser un error, ojo, no casa con estas simetrias, lo cual podria ser una pista de otro tipo de interaccion desconocida.


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Abr 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> imposible. las masas que utilizan son tan pequeñas que por si solas no podrían generar ni un agujero negro mayor que un micrón, tan pequeño no tendría capacidad de alimentarse ni de atomos y colapsan por si mismos



Claro claro.... vas a saber tú más que Einstein y que yo....


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Abr 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Claro claro.... vas a saber tú más que Einstein y que yo....



agujero negro el que te gastas y las pollas que desgastas.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Abr 2022)

Todavía hay gente que confía más en la Biblia y el Corán que en los aceleradores de partículas.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (8 Abr 2022)

YA VERÁS EN 15 DÍAS


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (8 Abr 2022)

Quién aún se crea que todo el complejo de CERN, con esa catarata permanente de dinero, vertida al pozo sin fondo de sus recursos financieros, se ha/está gastando en su diseño, construcción y mantenimiento, con el solo propósito de realizar ensayos científicos en el campo de la física tendría que mirarse al espejo y llamarse gilipollas de manera continuada.

* C:IX - Q:XLIV*
Migrez , migrez_ de Geneve _tretous ,





_Saturne_ d'Or en Fer fe changera ,
Le comte Faypoz exterminera tous,
Avant l'advent le Ciel fignes fera . 


Emigrad, emigrad de Ginebra todos,
Saturno de Oro en hierro se cambiará,
El contra Raypoz exterminará a todos,
Antes del evento el cielo signos dará.


La deidad que preside la entrada al complejo del CERN no es otra que SHIVA

_Shiva (Siva) es uno de los dioses más importantes del panteón hindú y se le considera miembro de la sagrada trinidad (trimurti) del Hinduismo, junto con Brahma y Vishnu. Es un personaje complejo, que puede representar la bondad y la benevolencia, y servir de protector. *También se le asocia con el Tiempo, y en particular como el destructor y creador de todas las cosas.* _

*¡¡¡UNOS QUIEREN/PRETENDEN ABRIR UN PORTAL.
OTROS LUCHAN POR EVITARLO.
LOS UNOS UTILIZAN "MONOS DE FERIA" PARA EJECUTAR SU PLAN.
EL NIVEL TÉCNICO DE ESTE PROYECTO ES INFINITAMENTE SUPERIOR AL CONOCIMIENTOS DE LOS MONOS.
EL PEDO QUE PROVOCARÁ SE OYÓ CASI CINCO SIGLOS ATRÁS!!!*

P.D.
Hace unos años (2.008), en un foro yankee, se abrió un hilo en el que (aparentemente) "una entidad perteneciente a otra dimensión" se comunicaba con nosotros durante un brepe periodo de tiempo, debido a la colisión producida entre "ambas dimensiones". Esto abrió un debate y el hecho se plasmó en un articulo de la revista NEXUS denominado "The Chani Project".

Me estoy planteando abrir un hilo en el subforo correspondiente presentando este tema ya que, de todo lo que "esta supuesta entidad" nos adelantó hay tres referencias a personajes públicos, que se han convertido en protagonistas de la situación actual OBAMA, GORDON BROWN Y PUTIN.

Maduren lo expuesto al comienzo de este post.


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## carlosjpc (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo, algún experto aparecerá.



Carballo, hijoputa, donde estas cuando se te necesita!!!!


----------



## MAESE PELMA (8 Abr 2022)

"la Naturaleza"... ya


----------



## amigos895 (8 Abr 2022)

Me parece cojonudo lo del resultado inquietante pero...


----------



## Knightfall (8 Abr 2022)

EL BOSÓN ES EL HOGO DEL CULO DE SAN DIOS?


----------



## singermorning (8 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> "Un nuevo mecanismo de la naturaleza" Mola porque no tienen ni idea de lo que ocurre pero ellos te cuelan su ateísmo. El bosón de Higgs es "la partícula de Dios" pues ellos quitan Dios y ponen naturaleza con dos cojones



El boson no es la particula de dios. Si no recuerdo mal, fue un error de traduccion (the goddamn particle)


----------



## Tails (8 Abr 2022)

Tranquilos que Simon dice que solo serán uno o dos los perjudicados


----------



## cebollin-o (8 Abr 2022)

Cómo os veo un poco perdidos os aclaro el resultado:

"Este año la declaración, si o si, saldrá a pagar. 
Sin excepción"

Daos por jodidos


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Nuño Domínguez es cofundador de Materia, la sección de Ciencia de EL PAÍS. Es licenciado en Periodismo por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y Máster en Periodismo Científico por la Universidad de Boston (EE UU). Antes de EL PAÍS trabajó en medios como Público, El Mundo, La Voz de Galicia o la Agencia Efe.



Yo esto no lo entenderé en mi puta vida. Un periodista es un periodista. Periodismo científico no sé ni qué cojones es. La ciencia tiene muchas ramas y cada rama tiene sus propias especialidades. Para que los legos en la materia nos empapemos de algo, lo mejor es escuchar a un científico experto en su materia con buenas capacidades pedagógicas, los hay, pero escuchar a un periodista es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Pantxin (8 Abr 2022)

Pues yo discrepo.......


----------



## EXTOUAREG (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Poco poder tiene Dios entonces.



El poder de Dios no tiene el mismo concepto que entendemos los hombres, es supra material, atemporal y no entiende de espacio.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Abr 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> El poder de Dios no tiene el mismo concepto que entendemos los hombres, es supra material, atemporal y no entiende de espacio.




Y tú cómo sabes eso?, Es que no eres un hombre?


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Abr 2022)

Típico fallo en la medición


----------



## Erik morden (8 Abr 2022)

Ha quedado claro que saben lo mismo que yo co


----------



## El cogorzas (8 Abr 2022)

Pues me he quedado igual.


----------



## Forocloaca (8 Abr 2022)

Es fácil, cambian el model y ya está, hasta que falle y lo vuelvan a cambiar.

Acertarán un 20% de la realidad y el otro pues invención. Castillos de naipes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....



No sé, parece que dice algo de Miguel Bosón, o algo parecido. Será prensa rosa de esa.


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (8 Abr 2022)

Tengo tres o cuatro de esos y nunca se me a ocurrido pesarlos


----------



## Hermericus (8 Abr 2022)

¿Que quiere decir eso de que su masa no es la que debería ser???


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Escaramuza (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sinceramente NO ME ENTERO DE NADA , alguien que sea tan amable de explicarlo para un LERDO como yo.



Los verdaderos lerdos son los que dicen entenderlo.


----------



## HM11 (8 Abr 2022)

"España aporta 55 millones de euros al proyecto del acelerador de partículas"


----------



## TitusMagnificus (8 Abr 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Que quiere decir eso de que su masa no es la que debería ser???



Eso quiere decir que la masa que alguien calculó que debería ser es diferente de la masa que alguien ha calculado que es. 

¿Alguien tienen una romana como Dios manda para pesar esa mierda y despejar dudas?


----------



## uberales (8 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> solo puede ser dos cosas, una estafa colosal o una puerta a los demonios de saturno



Apuesto por la primera.


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018175



Tú, que hay cinco palos. Serán cinco seises, digo yo.


----------



## Tzadik (8 Abr 2022)

Lo que quieran inventarse hasta que lo refuten con otro "hallazgo"... así funciona buena parte de la ciencia


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

esto no será como lo de la partícula aquella que viajaba más rápido que la luz, y luego resultó que no, que es que habían apuntado mal cuándo salía y cuándo llegaba?


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Hoy no duermo


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

Bah, tampoco es para tanto. En el peor de los casos un día nos iremos todos a la cama, alguien dará al "on", se plegará el espacio o alguna pollada similar y desapareceremos todos en un tris.

A que ahora la idea de que todo sea una engañifa no os parece tan mal?


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (8 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> solo puede ser dos cosas, una estafa colosal o una puerta a los demonios de saturno



BFG9000 o bombonas en los aceletadores


----------



## Treefrog (8 Abr 2022)

La verdad es que no me entero mucho de las discrepancias en el modelo de física de partículas . PERO hay algo que es muy interesante:

En las ciencias físcas , por lo menos hasta ahora , no era un pecado imperdonable desafiar a la teoría "del consenso" científico. Hasta lo que yo sé, cualquier físico estaba orgulloso de desafiar una teoria establecida con nueva evidencia experimental o un nuevo modelo teórico.
Nadie acusaba a nadie de "anticiencia" por el sólo hecho de desafiar un modelo establecido. Es más siempre me pareció que los físicos realmente viven el método científico, y se enorgullecen de desafiar una teoría aceptada.

Ahora si lo comparamos con las nuevas ciencias estrella como "virología" , "epidemiología" o "climate science".... pues ahi la realidad es desoladora y "mucho" desoladora...
Ni que hablar de las "ciencias sociales"


----------



## Feynman (8 Abr 2022)

Esta es la belleza de la física, hamijos, ya puedes tener una teoría sólida y robusta como el modelo estándar de partículas, que siempre habrá algunos físicos por ahí que intentarán derroerla.

El botón W, junto con el Z, están implicados en la interacción débil, responsable de la desintegración beta. Una masa diferente a lo teorizada supondría una nueva interacción diferente a la teoría o una nueva fuerza desconocida, lo que implica que aún no lo sabemos todo y queda mucho por descubrir.

@calopez maldita sea tu calba. Subforo de ciencia YA!


----------



## machote hispano (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo, algún experto aparecerá.









Resumen: "queremos más pasta para otro quimicefa, con perspectiva de género, por supuesto"


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> La verdad es que no me entero mucho de las discrepancias en el modelo de física de partículas . PERO hay algo que es muy interesante:
> 
> En las ciencias físcas , por lo menos hasta ahora , no era un pecado imperdonable desafiar a la teoría "del consenso" científico. Hasta lo que yo sé, cualquier físico estaba orgulloso de desafiar una teoria establecida con nueva evidencia experimental o un nuevo modelo teórico.
> Nadie acusaba a nadie de "anticiencia" por el sólo hecho de desafiar un modelo establecido. Es más siempre me pareció que los físicos realmente viven el método científico, y se enorgullecen de desafiar una teoría aceptada.
> ...



La virología y la inmunología que estudie en la Uni hace 30años siguen grosso modo en vigor. Solo hay un bicho que no las cumple... A que adivináis cual es?


----------



## rsaca (8 Abr 2022)

Esa refutación de la teoría anteriormente consensuada demuestra de forma muy evidente que en realidad somos todos mujeres negras lesbianas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (8 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La virología y la inmunología que estudie en la Uni hace 30años siguen grosso modo en vigor. Solo hay un bicho que no las cumple... A que adivináis cual es?



Negacionista.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> La verdad es que no me entero mucho de las discrepancias en el modelo de física de partículas . PERO hay algo que es muy interesante:
> 
> En las ciencias físcas , por lo menos hasta ahora , no era un pecado imperdonable desafiar a la teoría "del consenso" científico. Hasta lo que yo sé, cualquier físico estaba orgulloso de desafiar una teoria establecida con nueva evidencia experimental o un nuevo modelo teórico.
> Nadie acusaba a nadie de "anticiencia" por el sólo hecho de desafiar un modelo establecido. Es más siempre me pareció que los físicos realmente viven el método científico, y se enorgullecen de desafiar una teoría aceptada.
> ...



es que tampoco estas desafiando nada, el modelo standard es incompleto, faltan un monton de piezas en el rompecabezas, entonces cuando planteas como rellenarlo no vas en contra de nada establecido.


----------



## Ignatius (8 Abr 2022)

Yo sé la explicación y lo que ha pasao, pero me lo voy a callar para no hacer spoiler.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (8 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> La verdad es que no me entero mucho de las discrepancias en el modelo de física de partículas . PERO hay algo que es muy interesante:
> 
> En las ciencias físcas , por lo menos hasta ahora , no era un pecado imperdonable desafiar a la teoría "del consenso" científico. Hasta lo que yo sé, cualquier físico estaba orgulloso de desafiar una teoria establecida con nueva evidencia experimental o un nuevo modelo teórico.
> Nadie acusaba a nadie de "anticiencia" por el sólo hecho de desafiar un modelo establecido. Es más siempre me pareció que los físicos realmente viven el método científico, y se enorgullecen de desafiar una teoría aceptada.
> ...



Se mofan del paradigma anterior pero ponen la mano en el fuego por su paradigma, al que llaman la ciencia.
Mientras, unos pocos tratan de dar con las escasas y escurridizas verdades.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Abr 2022)

Treefrog dijo:


> La verdad es que no me entero mucho de las discrepancias en el modelo de física de partículas . PERO hay algo que es muy interesante:
> 
> En las ciencias físcas , por lo menos hasta ahora , no era un pecado imperdonable desafiar a la teoría "del consenso" científico. Hasta lo que yo sé, cualquier físico estaba orgulloso de desafiar una teoria establecida con nueva evidencia experimental o un nuevo modelo teórico.
> Nadie acusaba a nadie de "anticiencia" por el sólo hecho de desafiar un modelo establecido. Es más siempre me pareció que los físicos realmente viven el método científico, y se enorgullecen de desafiar una teoría aceptada.
> ...



Hombre, a los disidentes de la verdad científica aceptada no los demonizaban ni linchaban publicamente como ahora con el covid, pero tampoco es cierto que fuera una ciencia 100% aséptica . Un friki entre probetas no deja de ser un chimpancé un poco más evolucionado cuyos actos y decisiones están inconscientemente sometidos a pasiones, rivalidades, luchas territoriales simbólicas, celos, etc. El lenguaje científico lo podremos llegar a dominar, pero nunca será la lengua nativa de un cerebro de la especia humana...

Los popes de la teoría antigua no decian "pues a la luz de las evidencias, reconozco que llevo toda la vida equivocado, me voy a mi casa y cedo mi cátedra, un aplauso al disidente por favor". Simplemente se iban muriendo, se graduaban estudiantes con la mente más abierta y entraban en los departamentos de investigación de las universidades familiarizados ya de entrada con la nueva teoría. Así por una realidad meramente biológica, más que de funcionamiento interno de la ciencia, se acababa imponiendo la nueva teoría. De hecho en matemáticas, que aparentemente hay poco lugar a los mamoneos que vemos en otras areas como la calentología o la plandemiología, está la anécdota de que Laplace se murió sin aceptar la teoría de la series infinitas de Fourier.


----------



## JAG63 (8 Abr 2022)

La fisica teorica actual no puede explicar


Feynman dijo:


> Esta es la belleza de la física, hamijos, ya puedes tener una teoría sólida y robusta como el modelo estándar de partículas, que siempre habrá algunos físicos por ahí que intentarán derroerla.
> 
> El botón W, junto con el Z, están implicados en la interacción débil, responsable de la desintegración beta. Una masa diferente a lo teorizada supondría una nueva interacción diferente a la teoría o una nueva fuerza desconocida, *lo que implica que aún no lo sabemos todo y queda mucho por descubrir.*
> 
> @calopez maldita sea tu calba. Subforo de ciencia YA!



Lo emocionante es que no sabemos casi nada y hay muchisimo por descubrir.
Lo frustrante es que nos moriremos sin saber casi nada.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Abr 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> @calopez maldita sea tu calba. Subforo de ciencia YA!



Adhiero la moción.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Abr 2022)

Tranquilos que cuando el consejo de Andrómeda se comunique con estos científicos van a flipar con el multiverso y la cantidad de cosas inexplicables en sus pequeños cerebros


----------



## Abrojo (8 Abr 2022)

está a dieta


----------



## el tio orquestas (8 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Traducido para los neófitos en la materia....



Que lo que hoy es blanco mañana puede ser negro.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Abr 2022)

Pedirle al Pelado un foro de Ciencia y dar como justificación un hilo de Ciencia, como éste, donde el 80 % de los comentarios son* estupideces propias de descerebrados*...bueno...que no permite abrigar demasiadas esperanzas.


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La virología y la inmunología que estudie en la Uni hace 30años siguen grosso modo en vigor. Solo hay un bicho que no las cumple... A que adivináis cual es?



la pseudomona aeruginosa!!!

No, espera!! la burkholderia cepacia!!


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Yo sé la explicación y lo que ha pasao, pero me lo voy a callar para no hacer spoiler.



Ese truco ya lo utilizó pepiño con las elecciones en USA!!!


----------



## Ederto (8 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pedirle al Pelado un foro de Ciencia y dar como justificación un hilo de Ciencia, como éste, donde el 80 % de los comentarios son* estupideces propias de descerebrados*...bueno...que no permite abrigar demasiadas esperanzas.



la culpa es suya, por intentar albergar esperanzas.

Qué coño es abrigar una esperanza?? ponerle una rebequita porque por la tarde refresca???


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Dios.


----------



## Donald-Trump (8 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> la culpa es suya, por intentar albergar esperanzas.
> 
> Qué coño es abrigar una esperanza?? ponerle una rebequita porque por la tarde refresca???



Es dios, progres.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (8 Abr 2022)

En el artíc0l0 de Saiens hay un gráfico con las mediciones previas. 

El CDF II es el del Fermilab. 







En rojo la desviación respecto al modelo standard. 







Hasta que no se descubra el Coalión seguiremos sin entender nada.


----------



## mudj (8 Abr 2022)

Bueno.. A mi parecer, eso no es malo, sino que confirmaría que la materia oscura es aún mucho mayor de lo esperado, que por ello el universo se estaría expandiendo de forma vertiginosa al doble de lo que es y que incomprensiblemente aún para nosotros esa expansión conforma no doblar esa masa y energía oscura como sería de esperar, sino que aumenta en una proporción mucho mayor de hasta 4 veces. El misterio es por que? Y que es, que hace esa materia oscura?: por lo que parece sería la responsable de dicha expansión y de la misma gravedad espacio temporal. Todo un misterio para la mente humana zctual


----------



## Pablem0s (8 Abr 2022)

Y todo por negarse a reconocer que vivimos en una simulación.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Abr 2022)

Yo no he sido...


----------



## dragon33 (8 Abr 2022)

Ni ellos saben lo que ven, nunca podrán con el misterio de Dios.


----------



## HansKone (8 Abr 2022)

Los latunes aguantarán la presión de eso no?


----------



## Treefrog (8 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Hombre, a los disidentes de la verdad científica aceptada no los demonizaban ni linchaban publicamente como ahora con el covid, pero tampoco es cierto que fuera una ciencia 100% aséptica . Un friki entre probetas no deja de ser un chimpancé un poco más evolucionado cuyos actos y decisiones están inconscientemente sometidos a pasiones, rivalidades, luchas territoriales simbólicas, celos, etc. El lenguaje científico lo podremos llegar a dominar, pero nunca será la lengua nativa de un cerebro de la especia humana...
> 
> Los popes de la teoría antigua no decian "pues a la luz de las evidencias, reconozco que llevo toda la vida equivocado, me voy a mi casa y cedo mi cátedra, un aplauso al disidente por favor". Simplemente se iban muriendo, se graduaban estudiantes con la mente más abierta y entraban en los departamentos de investigación de las universidades familiarizados ya de entrada con la nueva teoría. Así por una realidad meramente biológica, más que de funcionamiento interno de la ciencia, se acababa imponiendo la nueva teoría. De hecho en matemáticas, que aparentemente hay poco lugar a los mamoneos que vemos en otras areas como la calentología o la plandemiología, está la anécdota de que Laplace se murió sin aceptar la teoría de la series infinitas de Fourier.




Muy buen análisis !


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Abr 2022)

Han visto a Roig, en una realidad para-lela, inflando los precios más del 50%


----------



## pepetemete (8 Abr 2022)

Otra noticia de mierda para que piquen los borregos.


----------



## Lord Osis (9 Abr 2022)

P.pica dijo:


> Explica eso último de la trastienda del Decathlon, ¿de qué estamos hablando exactamente? ¿Qué teorías se pueden sacar?



No era más que un guiño a cosas que suenan totalmente fantásticas como la teoría de cuerdas, universos paralelos, que todo sea una proyección holográfica, una simulación etcétera. Las típicas teorías que te dejan con el culo torcido y no sabes si lo dicen en serio o te están tomando el pelo


----------



## Juanchufri (9 Abr 2022)

Formas parciales en que en medio de esta dictadura tecnológica el hombre se acerca sin saberlo a la existencia del Eter, la partícula de Dios, la esencia, el espíritu, etc. Siempre caminando entre tinieblas.


----------



## sasuke (9 Abr 2022)

así empezó el doom y mira como terminó


----------



## meanboy (9 Abr 2022)

Vaya! empieza el negacionismo cuantico.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (9 Abr 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Teoricamente... Estos te hacen un half life ahi una tarde.



_Ehh.. no es un problema pero estoy viendo una pequeña discrepancia...
No! vale, ha entrado de nuevo dentro de los límites aceptables...
_


----------



## jolu (9 Abr 2022)

El boson de Higgs es como el equipo de expertos de Perro Chance. Todos hablan de el pero nadie sabe quien es.


----------



## qbit (9 Abr 2022)

Besones, se escribe besones, no bosones.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (9 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que ha bajado la gasolina y nos podemos ir de vacaciones. El bosón es machista y trataba de impedirlo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Abr 2022)

no intenteis entender estas cosas porque todo esfuerzo va a ser en vano, ni siquiera os podreis hacer una leve imagen mental que no sea totalmente creencia, la teoria cuantica de campos es la culminacion del conocimiento humano, no es facil llegar a entenderla, incluso siendo fisico, si no te metiste en la carrera en ese tema, no te enteras de nada, para llegar ahi hay que seguir un camino que no es unico, mi ruta fue a traves de la mecanica analitica, estudiando el colchon cuantico de osciladores tridimensional partiendo de la mecania de hamilton del sistema y siguiendo las reglas de cuantizacion, se que hay otros caminos, como a traves de la teoria clasica de campos y aplicando las reglas de cuantizacion, con esto quiero decir, que haciendo la carrera hay que tener cuidado para entender la asignatura y elegir el camino correcto, que si no lo eliges bien puedes acabar desechando la asignatura y eligiendo otra porque no te enteras, es decir, que si no te pones con la mecanica analitica o la teoria clasica de campos y las simetrias no esperes llegar a la fisica de particulas, la mecanica cuantica es facil, la teoria cuantica de campos no.

las teorias cuanticas de campos, fundamentalmente dos, la electrodinamica cuantica y la cromodinamica cuantica, estan dentro de lo que se llaman teorias gauge, o teorias aprioristicas, gauge significa algo asi como estimacion, es decir, que son cosas que se estiman porque no son directamente observables.

es importante la teoria cuantica de campos para lo que venga en el futuro?, mucho, no por el tema de la fisica de particulas exclusivamente, hoy en dia nuestra tecnologia electronica, se basa en la fisica del estado solido, estamos dentro de los dominios de la vetusta y simple mecanica cuantica, en el futuro la electronica quedara obsoleta, los proecesadores cuanticos funcionaran en unos circuitos que no seran electronicos, el electron perdera la partida en favor de una cuasiparticula dentro de los dominios de la teoria cuantica de campos, el magnon, sera la era de la SPINTRONICA, los que sobrevivan a 2030 la conoceran, si no se extinge antes la civilizacion, que a este paso..., bueno si nosotros no estamos seguiran los chinos...


----------



## tothewebs (9 Abr 2022)

Así que no nos quitan el bozal


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Abr 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> El boson no es la particula de dios. Si no recuerdo mal, fue un error de traduccion (the goddamn particle)



Hay 6 bosones. Uno de ellos es del Higgs o bosón/partícula de Dios. El artículo habla del bosón W.


----------



## Falcatón (9 Abr 2022)

Mig29 dijo:


> Una noticia de interés científico y de 5 páginas de comentarios, solo hay 5 o 6 post decentes que arrojan información.
> Los demás comentarios, los típicos chistes sin gracia de Paco el cuñado que está en la barra del bar.
> El foro definitivamente se va a tomar por culo.



A partir del minuto 6 de este vídeo. ¿Me salvo de la superficialidad general? ¿Qué leches esperas si no entendemos nada sobre el tema?

No le pidas peras al olmo, a ver si te crees que estás en el foro de Science, pardillo también tú.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 Abr 2022)

Eso no me sirve para follar coñito, así k a la mierda


----------



## teperico (9 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo, algún experto aparecerá.



típica actitud pacorril


----------



## FOYETE (9 Abr 2022)

Se veía de venir


----------



## Bergstein (9 Abr 2022)

La religión de la CENCIA se contradice continuamente. Más rezar el Rosario


----------



## parcifal (9 Abr 2022)

Yo siempre le echo 20€, no me afecta.


----------



## pepeleches (9 Abr 2022)

Más de una vez he visto vídeos de estas cosas, y es cuando uno descubre los límites de su conocimiento y hasta de su inteligencia. Ves a un pavo explicando temas de física cuántica aparentemente para tontos, y cuando termina el vídeo te has dao cuenta de que no has pillado ni una. 

Pero ni una...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (9 Abr 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Venga, una explicación para que lo entendáis:
> 
> Imaginad que la materia es un saco negro y queréis saber que hay dentro.
> Primero sale un tio diciendo que el saco es el saco y que dentro no hay nada más que mas saco.
> ...



Joder y eso que significa? Que además de materia hay "movidas" espacio-tiempo.
El universo se equilibra estabilizando la materia de tal forma que el contenido del "saco" no es simpre el mismo sino el adecuado?

Desde tiempos inmemoriales los humanos explican con el concepto "Dios" aquello que no comprenden, por eso se habla del Bosón de Dios, porque no tienen ni puta idea, lo único que saben es lo rentable que sale vivir de cualquier tipo de religión, es decir, vivir de la ignorancia.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Abr 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> No era más que un guiño a cosas que suenan totalmente fantásticas como la teoría de cuerdas, universos paralelos, que todo sea una proyección holográfica, una simulación etcétera. Las típicas teorías que te dejan con el culo torcido y no sabes si lo dicen en serio o te están tomando el pelo



Pues a mi me ha gustado mucho tu explicación. Debo ser gilipollas, por lo menos


----------



## lagintoinc (9 Abr 2022)

Pues como yo lo veo todo irá a mejor para algunos,dentro de un espacio/tiempo indeterminado.


----------



## Lord Osis (9 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues a mi me ha gustado mucho tu explicación. Debo ser gilipollas, por lo menos



En este foro todos somos gilipollas. Cada uno a su manera.


----------



## Decipher (9 Abr 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> así empezó el doom y mira como terminó



Y el Another World.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord Osis (9 Abr 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Joder y eso que significa? Que además de materia hay "movidas" espacio-tiempo.
> El universo se equilibra estabilizando la materia de tal forma que el contenido del "saco" no es simpre el mismo sino el adecuado?
> 
> Desde tiempos inmemoriales los humanos explican con el concepto "Dios" aquello que no comprenden, por eso se habla del Bosón de Dios, porque no tienen ni puta idea, lo único que saben es lo rentable que sale vivir de cualquier tipo de religión, es decir, vivir de la ignorancia.



Significa que llega un punto en que la complejidad de la pregunta es tan alta y nuestras herramientas tan "básicas" (el LHC en su inmensa complejidad no deja de ser un tubo en el que se disparan partículas una contra otra y se espera a ver que trozos salen despedidos) no podemos permitirnos otra cosa que dar palos de ciego hasta que hay suerte y suena la campana. Dentro del mundo de las partículas subatómicas estamos ciegos y sordos, no somos capaces de diseccionar un átomo como diseccionamos un gato. Imaginate si tuviéramos que aprender como són los órganos de un gato a base de disparar gatos contra muros y estudiar los restos.

Que los resultados no hayan sido los esperados significa que el modelo actual que más se aproximaba a la solución no termina de ser correcta del todo. Y cada subgrupo de científicos intentará adaptar sus teorías al nuevo descubrimiento, alguno sumará una contante C a su equación, otros dirán que eso es porque falta otra particula más por descubrir y algunos lo tomarán como la prueba de que todo es una simulación. Pero todo esto no dejan de ser palos de ciego en un océano inmenso en el que poco a poco encendemos algunos faroles.


----------



## Lake (9 Abr 2022)

Yo pienso que es tan mucho más adelantados que lo que anuncian en la comprensión de los fenómenos subatómicas, no se ha gastado una porrada de millones alegremente para intentar comprender o investigar empiricamente un fenómeno sino que la máquina tiene otro aspecto funcional del que sacan una utilidad .Podría ser el acceso a otras dimensiones de la materia , un puente " a los infiernos de Saturno " como muy bien han dicho más arriba en el hilo.
Además del hecho de instalaciones gemelas o incluso mas grades en otras partes del mundo, como en China (bien conocidos por centrarse en el aspecto utilitarista de las cosas ) o EEUU , ¿ también levantadas con el propósito de investigar partículas?...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Abr 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Significa que llega un punto en que la complejidad de la pregunta es tan alta y nuestras herramientas tan "básicas" (el LHC en su inmensa complejidad no deja de ser un tubo en el que se disparan partículas una contra otra y se espera a ver que trozos salen despedidos) no podemos permitirnos otra cosa que dar palos de ciego hasta que hay suerte y suena la campana. Dentro del mundo de las partículas subatómicas estamos ciegos y sordos, no somos capaces de diseccionar un átomo como diseccionamos un gato. Imaginate si tuviéramos que aprender como són los órganos de un gato a base de disparar gatos contra muros y estudiar los restos.
> 
> Que los resultados no hayan sido los esperados significa que el modelo actual que más se aproximaba a la solución no termina de ser correcta del todo. Y cada subgrupo de científicos intentará adaptar sus teorías al nuevo descubrimiento, alguno sumará una contante C a su equación, otros dirán que eso es porque falta otra particula más por descubrir y algunos lo tomarán como la prueba de que todo es una simulación. Pero todo esto no dejan de ser palos de ciego en un océano inmenso en el que poco a poco encendemos algunos faroles.



yo cuando sale este tema siempre voy al mismo punto, a los tiempos prenewton, entonces hacian complejisimos calculos para predecir la trayectoria de los planetas a traves de la observacion, parecia algo complicadisimo, y entonces viene newton y lo reduce a una simple ecuacion, pues ahora con el modelo standard lo mismo, es incompleto, solo da buenos resultados en algunos casos, y nos parece algo complicadisimo, pero la naturaleza no es asi, es sencilla por la baja complejidad algoritmica, un dia llegara alguien y lo reducira a una simple ecuacion, que como dicen a veces, cabra escrita en una camiseta...


----------



## Tiresias (10 Abr 2022)

Bergstein dijo:


> La religión de la CENCIA se contradice continuamente. Más rezar el Rosario



La ciencia de hoy es la superstición de mañana.


----------



## andresitozgz (10 Abr 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> A ver, yo de física voy justito.....
> 
> Esto *habre *las puertas a posibles nuevas teorias alternativas.



En ortografía tampoco destacas mucho xD


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (11 Abr 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Maldito Putin la que ha liado



Un respeto al hombre que ha acabado con la pandemia de la covid en una semana.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (11 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sinceramente NO ME ENTERO DE NADA , alguien que sea tan amable de explicarlo para un LERDO como yo.



Vivimos en Mátrix. Todo lo que te han explicado hasta ahora se ha basado en una gran mentira.


----------



## furia porcina (11 Abr 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sinceramente NO ME ENTERO DE NADA , alguien que sea tan amable de explicarlo para un LERDO como yo.



Muy fácil, la inflación hace que para el mismo precio tengamos menos cantidad. Por lo tanto el acelerador ahora sólo puede encontrar partículas con menos masa.

La culpa es de Putin.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (11 Abr 2022)

Pues lo de siempre: cuando se afinan las mediciones, se encuentran desajustes entre el modelo y la realidad, que podrían requerir o afinar el modelo, o rehacerlo entero.

La física funciona así. 

Un modelo es un "mapa" de la realidad. Y como tal, tiene cierto grado de resolución.

Un mapa con curvas de nivel cada 100 metros puede ser "cierto" si tomamos mediciones de altura cada 100 metros.

Pero si tomamos mediciones cada 25 metros, entonces saldrán desajustes entre el mapa y la realidad.

Pues lo mismo con un modelo físico. 

Al modelo se le exige que sea coherente matemáticamente; hay infinitos modelos que pueden cumplir eso.

Pero para que, además, sea "cierto", entonces lo que el modelo predice debe ajustarse a lo que observamos, lo cual depende del grado de detalle de las mediciones.


----------

